# Looking for band in Niagara area



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

:banana: bannanas rule!

Anyways, i'm looking for a PROGRESSIVE ROCK band in the Niagara Area. I need drummers, bassits, singers, keyboardists, and any other instrument!

PROG as in Steve Hackett, Genesis, King crimson, Yes, Rush, Moody blues, Mike Oldfield. Stuf like that. I'm fourteen, age doesn't mrealy matter, unless your 20 adn over (no offense). Thnks!evilGuitar: 

If you wanna see me play firth of fifth solo go here:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwnjVik6fIc


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Not offended. Just wanted to say that it warms my heart to see your musical interests (sadly, I grew up when tha stuff was new). Your clip was really good too - keep it up and good luck.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

It's good to see young guys into Prog!


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

Im in the niagra i do a bit of singing..... and im just starting at the guitar im 16


----------



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

smashing_pumpkins_06 said:


> Im in the niagra i do a bit of singing..... and im just starting at the guitar im 16


Well, are you interested in prog?
If you are email me at [email protected]
:banana:


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

oh and sonicmat i have a friend in the niagra region hes 15 and he plays guitar he lives in smithville i will talk to him about it


----------



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

smashing_pumpkins_06 said:


> oh and sonicmat i have a friend in the niagra region hes 15 and he plays guitar he lives in smithville i will talk to him about it


Thank you, ask him if hes interested in rhythm!!evilGuitar:


----------



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

i will def ask him but just a question....what whould u and i be doing in the band?


----------



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

smashing_pumpkins_06 said:


> i will def ask him but just a question....what whould u and i be doing in the band?



Um....making music...lol...to be exact progressive rock music. Your singing, if u want like we agreed.


----------

